# royal python breeding and rack setup HELP ??



## pythonator (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys iv been keeping snakes for a few years now, finally found a type of snake I like (royal pythons), but recently have become fascinated with the idea of making new life  lol any tips on where to start certain month? Introduce the male to female or via versa? Etc etc.. Also I have aquired two racks which hold 3 50L rubs each at the bottom and 4 20L at the top, now do I set it up with the same style as a viv ( heat mat at one end habistat, hide big water bowl etc? How do I connect a dimmer switch to the heat mats and is it a seperate habistat for each rub? I want to do it all perfect so please any tips advice would b much appreciated .


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

The best way to do it is one stat per tub cos then each is contolled on it's own but if they are all set up the same, same size and you want to create the same temp in each then you can use one stat to control them all.
You would need one for each set of different sized tubs.

The easiest thing people have found to use on racks is heat cable. You run the cable accross the shelf so it heats 1/3 - 1/2 of each tub, stick it down with aluminium tape. Use a pulse stat with this not a dimmer.
If you want to use a long mat then that would work too on either a pulse or a mat stat, and yes set them up the same as vivs, just a smaller version.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there loads of videos on you tube on how to setup a rack i would if your running heat cable or heat mats use a pulse stat to control the temp get a digital thermometer for each tub to keep to help set the stat up you can use a stat per shelf depending on your rack type some getaway with one for the whole rack.

breeding is wonderful but there a few things you need to think about before you start 

have you got the money for vet bills if anything goes wrong 
the money to feed extra snakes and the time to look after the new babies they don't all feed and you may need to assist feed this take time and dedication 
housing for the new babies and also if your breeding to sell have a look at the demand for your type of snake in your area.

but all that said and done if you have a good plan worked out everything and think breeding is for you start small get a feel for it grow as you learn more then your do ok.

here a good place to start looking there loads of video on breeding and wizard to help you pair morph to show you what you get and much more 

World of Ball Pythons one of the best places for every thing royal python (Ball Python in the us )


hope that helps 

Paul


----------

